
Ask HN: Is there any Patreon alternative available for India? - thescribbblr
Hey HN Community,<p>I&#x27;m looking for an Patreon alternative that should help Indian creators.<p>If you guys can suggest some platform it will be a great help.<p>Thanks!
======
bryanrasmussen
What would an Indian specific Patreon provide that the real Patreon doesn't? I
suppose enhanced language support would be a requested feature - other things?

~~~
thescribbblr
exactly.

